# Axl Rose nuovo cantante degli Acdc



## admin (17 Aprile 2016)

Axl Rose, storica voce dei Guns N Roses, è il nuovo cantante degli Acdc. Lo ha comunicato ufficialmente la band che, nel corso del tour, ha perso Brian Johnson fermato dai medici per problemi di udito. Axl Rose debutterà con gli Acdc il prossimo 7 Maggio a Lisbona.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

Grande connubio non c'è che dire, anche se non so se Axl Rose sia ancora vocalmente il mostro di una volta..


----------



## prebozzio (18 Aprile 2016)

Ottima idea per fare tanti soldi.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (18 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grande connubio non c'è che dire, anche se non so se Axl Rose sia ancora vocalmente il mostro di una volta..



ha comunque 15 anni in meno di BJ.

Curioso di sentire i classici ri-cantati da Axl, anche se temo che sarà dura per lui che ha una voce stridula rispetto a quella piena e potente dell'altro. Chissà


----------



## Hammer (18 Aprile 2016)

Una tamarrata. ACDC chiudete la baracca


----------



## Il Genio (18 Aprile 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Una tamarrata. ACDC chiudete la baracca



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grande connubio non c'è che dire, anche se non so se Axl Rose sia ancora vocalmente il mostro di una volta..



vocalmente non lo so, ma fisicamente basta vedere come si è ridotto


----------



## folletto (2 Maggio 2016)

Mi calano sia Axl Rose che gli ACDC


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2016)

capisco che per loro possa essere una scelta puramente commerciale ( e li capisco visto che è il mio lavoro ) ma Axl... no dai..


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

è stato quasi 20 anni nascosto nel bunker e ora di colpo fa di tutto....guns riuniti e tour con gli acdc....


----------



## neversayconte (12 Maggio 2016)

Non capisco perchè vi scandalizzate, ho sentito il risultato finale su youtube e non è niente male.


----------

